# woodworking club



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

any woodworking clubs in the Phila., PA area???


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Greg to bad you live to far from me. We could have started one but hour and half to two hours south for me is a little out of the for me.


----------



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, my helicopter is in the shop for maintenance (ha,ha,ha).
It's a shame there are no clubs down here in the big city or up there in God's country. To tell the truth I'd rather be in God' country...
Being new to woodworking I was lucky to find a woodworking school in Phila. where I'm learning the safe way of oprerating all the tools. My first project is building a bookcase out of cabinet grade plywood. 

Greg


----------

